# Another round of Name That Part!



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

But seriously my cousin brought over her a6 with the 3.0 v6 and I just replaced the stupid intake links that always break. after replacing them I started the engine to make sure they were working and all I could hear was a vacuum leak from the backside of the motor. after some time I believe it to be this part

http://gyazo.com/88f5c47af06a9e524599268012146993
http://gyazo.com/7e46a1ae38bf70ab6e54d2906878aa29

this is zoomed out so you can see where it is.










I put my fingers on the bottom side of it and I could hear it as I ran my fingers back and forth. so its possibly that black piece and the vacuum lines for it. so what is it? and what does it do?


----------



## stratocu510 (May 29, 2012)

*It is the cranckcase ventilation valve*

Follow the link and check out item number six in the diagram ...

http://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/sh...=2002&ukey_category=21737&ukey_driveLine=8052

Should be too difficult to swap out...
http://www.europaparts.com/crankcase-ventilation-valve-06c103245.html


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

havent been on in a while but I want to thank you for your help. that was indeed the part and it was really easy to swap out. thanks.


----------

